# Jobs in Hermsdorf/Thür.



## mariob (25 Mai 2008)

Hallo,
als ich heute das Wurschtblatt von gestern durchsah, fiel mir eine Stellenanzeige auf. Es ist eine Firma, mit der ich vor ca. 5 bis 6 Jahren Kontakt hatte weil dort Leute gesucht wurden. Naja, mein jetziger Job kam dazwischen, ein guter Kumpel wurde aber genommen. Leider konnte ich weder Mailadresse noch Webseite finden. Damals haben die Rundschalttische und Transportsysteme gebaut, wohl viel Bosch SPsen drin, auch Siemens, was heute da gemacht wird keine Ahnung. War auf alle Fälle ganz ordentlich als Firma. Heißen tun die Schiller und Uhr und suchen gegenwärtig:
Entwicklungsleiter
Vertriebsingenieur
Softwareentwickler
Zeichner / Teilkonstrukteur

Klingt für mich zum großen Teil nach Bürojob, vom Vertrieb mal abgesehen, aber vielleicht muß dann einer nicht mehr soweit fahren bei den Spritpreisen. Das die aber in so einer Rentner - und Kindererschreckungslektüre inserieren?.......

Gruß
Mario

Und Edit:
Es ist noch früh, Mods, könnt Ihr das bitte nach Suche und Biete verschieben?

Sorry, Mario


----------



## mariob (25 Mai 2008)

Hallo nochmal,
mir hamse heute völlig ins Hirn gesch.... der Laden heißt Schiller und Uhr Sondermaschinenbau, so ich hoffe nun habe ich nichts mehr vergessen.

Mario


----------



## mariob (28 Mai 2008)

Hallo,
die Firmenadresse als Link:http://www.automation-uhr.de/

Mario


----------

